# Travel and Leisure Alliance



## mplswjr (Jan 23, 2011)

While in Nuevo Vallarta, we've been offered a membership in "Travel and Leisure Alliance" which doesn't show up in a Google search (It's not based in Nebraska, but in Santa Rosa, California).  Has anyone had experience with this company, and if so, what did you find?

Bill











t


----------



## jasavak (Nov 3, 2011)

mplswjr said:


> While in Nuevo Vallarta, we've been offered a membership in "Travel and Leisure Alliance" which doesn't show up in a Google search (It's not based in Nebraska, but in Santa Rosa, California).  Has anyone had experience with this company, and if so, what did you find?
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...




       My wife bought into it .   It seems like it's just a scam .  Did you get any benefit from it ?


----------

